
Ask HN: Who Will Win the Race to $1 Trillion? - 11thEarlOfMar
At the open of trading today, 7&#x2F;27&#x2F;2018, the top 3 are:<p>AAPL: $955 Billion<p>GOOG: $882 Billion<p>AMZN: $877 Billion<p>Momentum favors AMZN, which is up 4% pre-market. But AAPL only needs to gain 5% to hit $1 Trillion.<p>Who gets there first?
======
uptown
PetroChina was in 2007.

